# Group meeting - Final world cup



## cairo (Sep 6, 2009)

its a group meeting 4 all members ,males and females that we meet 4 a cafe and a shisha to watch the final match or the semi final matches of the world cup
i was sad that Argentina lost although Germany deserved it


----------

